# when did i concieve?!!!?



## HenleysMummy

Hello ladies!
I have something that is really really bugging me atm! really getting me down and i cant enjoy my pregnancy at all :cry:
basically, my other half and i have been having doubts on paternity. Soo, i was hoping some of you more experienced ladies could let me know what you think, maybe ease my OH's and my worries a little!
Basically:
we split up a while ago, and i had protected sex with another guy on the 11th of November 2011. i then had a normal period from the 15th of November to the 21st. i then took a pregnancy test a couple of days later at a hospital, which they confirmed negative. i then got back with my OH. we had unprotected sex on the 25th of November 2011, and several times (unprotected) after that! i then found out i was pregnant on the 24th of December. my due date is the 17th august 2012, that was given to me by my dating scan. my original due date was the 21st of august. 
Pleaseee help me out!! it stresses me sooo much everyday :shrug:
thankyou :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## maidelyn

If you have a 28 days cycle the NHS calculator puts your due date at 21 Aug 12, as I recall ovulation is 7-10days from period so 25th Nov was prob your conception date


----------



## HenleysMummy

maidelyn said:


> If you have a 28 days cycle the NHS calculator puts your due date at 21 Aug 12, as I recall ovulation is 7-10days from period so 25th Nov was prob your conception date

thankyou :D i have a average 25 day cycle. this does make me feel a bit better :flower: x


----------



## wamommy

I found a site that does a reverse calculator, and it says November 21-29th :D
Here's the link:
https://www.baby2see.com/conception_calculator.html#ConceptionCalculator


----------



## HenleysMummy

thankyou very much! :thumbup:
it means a lot that people are willing to help and it helps put me at ease :flower:
xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I think it is your OH's baby :)


----------



## Emma11511

I conceived on the 21st of November (Dave's birthday), and you're due after me, so I would definitely say you're all okay! :)


----------



## HenleysMummy

Emma11511 said:


> I conceived on the 21st of November (Dave's birthday), and you're due after me, so I would definitely say you're all okay! :)

:D thankyou! i hope you dont think im horrid after reading this! :oops: :oops: :-( thankyou for telling me this though :happydance: :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Emma11511

HenleysMummy said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> I conceived on the 21st of November (Dave's birthday), and you're due after me, so I would definitely say you're all okay! :)
> 
> :D thankyou! i hope you dont think im horrid after reading this! :oops: :oops: :-( thankyou for telling me this though :happydance: :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...

don't be silly :) :flower:

I've just PM'd you my number by the way xx


----------



## lucy_x

i would say its almost defiantly your OHs baby!


----------



## kaylynn040485

Agree with the other ladies, going by your cycle I would def say baby is your oh,s kx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah it would be your oh.


----------

